# Help! calling all morgan owners and trainers



## baybrothers97 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just got a Morgan to train and show. But I'm new to the morgan world and how to show them. I'm teaching him how to park out now but beyond that I don't know what else to teach him. I'm not sure what he would be best at yet western or english. He's a short bodied morgan with lots of energy! I have rode him in both and he does great in both. But I want to learn more about showing Morgan's and teaching them all the cool things they do. Thanks!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The first thing for any horse would be pictures videos and pedigree. Also what do YOU want to do?


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm curious as to his pedigree as well. I've had two Morgans who were half brother and sister and 20 years apart (their sire was still breeding till he was put down at age 39!). My older Morgan passed away last year. 

REALLY read up on the breed, they can be high maintenance due to being highly susceptible to founder and are VERY highly cognitively developed. They are well rounded horses like a Quarter Horse and can be trained for many disciplines. I refer to them as the "Dennis the Menace" breed because they are extremely intelligent to the point where they get themselves into trouble in creative (and entertaining) ways. They definitely need to be intellectually stimulated and worked frequently otherwise they will walk all over you. Mine both needed frequent reminders about ground manners.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Morgan's are an all around horse and usually crossover to English, western, driving, dressage trail, whatever you like doing


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What you train him would depend what discipline you plan on doing.


----------



## baybrothers97 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm waiting on his pedigree but I'm leaning more toward doing English with him. I talked to his last owner and all his mom and sibling do English and the lady told me would like great in the hunter ring.


----------



## FlirtyMorganHorse (Aug 22, 2014)

Morgans are great. They are VERY versatile. For example mine was trained to do quarter horse style western pleasure and hunt seat and sat 2 years in a pasture not ridden till I bought her. With in a few months of training she was able to be ridden and shown: saddleseat, hunter (flat and over fence), western, and dressage. So with this my advice would be try a little bit of everything till you find a discipline or two and start there.


----------

